# Insulating babies room



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sheetrock first, then consider blown in instead of fierglass.
buy 10 bags and you get a free rental of the blower.
Make sure to install baffles before the insulation.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

No reason you can't do it both ways. Assuming you have ceiling joists on 16" centers...install craft faced bats paper side down...stable to the inside of the joist...then install your drywall.

Do the ceiling first...use 5/8" for the ceiling...1/2" is ok for the walls.

Then later you can do as Joe says and do another layer on top of the existing.

BTW...it helps to put your location in your profile.


----------



## VinnyBags (May 28, 2013)

Ok so install insulation paper side down so basically upside down? What are baffels used for and do I need them in the walls as well?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Vinny,

A picture of the outside will help out quite a bit. You need to make sure the attic is vented properly and be sure to air seal the top plates in addition to insulating.

It is most often done from the top if it is an open attic.

If it is vaulted, you need to post up some more details.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

It is done from the top if it is blown in. There is no reason you cannot insulate first. Use a faced batt insulation and install it with the vapor retarder ( what you call the paper) side down toward the living space. fold the tabs out and face staple them to the studs for best results. Its not just paper. Install the drywall over the tabs and screw it in place.


----------



## VinnyBags (May 28, 2013)

Great thanks. 2 more questiions..

1. Do i need to leave space at the points where the ceiling meet the walls for ventilation? There is a gap all arouund the attic where you see daylight under the soffit so i assume that is for airflow.

2. Do I only need to insulate the outside walls or should I also insulate the interoir between the bedrooms?

3. Do I install insulation in the open bay where my air return is for the forced central heat and air.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

VinnyBags said:


> Great thanks. 2 more questiions..
> 
> 1. Do i need to leave space at the points where the ceiling meet the walls for ventilation? There is a gap all arouund the attic where you see daylight under the soffit so i assume that is for airflow.
> 
> ...




Yes. You need uninterrupted flow from the soffits to the ridge/vents.
Is the attic an open design or a vaulted ceiling application where the rafters are drywalled on the interior?

From an energy standpoint, it is not required. From a noise standpoint, it is advisable.
Not sure of the question or application here.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

VinnyBags said:


> Great thanks. 2 more questiions..
> 
> *1. Do i need to leave space at the points where the ceiling meet the walls for ventilation? There is a gap all arouund the attic where you see daylight under the soffit so i assume that is for airflow.
> 
> ...


1. There should be an air space from the soffit over the top plate of the exterior walls up to the ridge vent. Basically, you want the temperature on the underside of the roof deck close to the outdoor temperature to prevent the dew point from falling on the underside of the roof deck.

2. I would recommend insulating the interior walls after you rough in your electric. You are going to want some sound suppression down the road when your little one is not so little any more.

3. No, you do not want to obstruct air flow through the return, however, you may want to put insulation from the return grille up to the top plate, but you want to seal off the insulation above with wood blocking.


----------



## VinnyBags (May 28, 2013)

I installed the insulation with the baffels and it worked great.


----------

